# What you need to know regarding HGH and your thyroid



## yzfrr11 (Dec 21, 2011)

Here's what you need to know:

Don't run T3 with HGH. You want Synthroid 100-200mcg/d (T4). Or, you can use  Armor thyroid which is 75mcgT4/18mcgT3. For some complex reason that is  not completely understood, GH needs T4 around to be optimally  effective. T4 deiodination to T3 occurs in all tissues as needed. But T3  will not go to T4. If you are healthy and on HGH, you will convert all the T3 you  need. However, if you take Cytomel, you will suppress your endogenous T4  production - and your HGH therapy will be sub-optimally effective.  There is no sense in wasting expensive HGH, right?

 			 			Start your T4 empericaly at 100-150 mcg per day. Take on an empty  stomach before breakfast. Do not eat for 1 hour after taking T4. You do  not taper T4 or T3. Your starting dose is just an educated guess based  on your training load and body weight. You must check TSH, T4, and T3  labs 4-6 weeks after you start and adjust accordingly. 		


HGH feeds back onto the hypothalamus and causes the release of  somatostatin. Somatostatin inhibits several pituitary peptides including  gh of course, but also TSH. So thyroid support is necessary when on hgh  therapy, especially when on higher doses. Hypothyroidism is the primary  cause of the lethargy one gets while on hgh treatment.

In order for your liver and peripheral somatic organs (muscle,  mitochondria) to respond optimally to HGH therapy, hypothyroidism should  be treated. Now I'm not suggesting that supra-physiological thyroid  levels are better, however, your not getting all the benefit from your  HGH if you are hypothyroid.


----------



## TBLAZIN (Dec 21, 2011)

interesting, will the t4 boost energy levels as well???? and one can safely take t4 for say 7-8months, as thats a typical hgh cycle??


----------



## yzfrr11 (Dec 21, 2011)

TBLAZIN said:


> interesting, will the t4 boost energy levels as well???? and one can safely take t4 for say 7-8months, as thats a typical hgh cycle??


Thyroid does not exhibit "shut down" like your HPTA does. TSH is depressed when you take T4 or T3. But it jumps right back up within a a week when you stop - even if you've been on for years.


----------



## TBLAZIN (Dec 21, 2011)

thats great news, so it gives u energy, because ive noticed 2 week in at 2iu , right in morning, feeling lethargic for sure, and i thought hgh was a energy booster...lol.. so maybe just throw in some t4, i have clen i can cycle as well...


----------



## TBLAZIN (Dec 23, 2011)

is there any other names for the T4, i cannot find ANYONE who carries, pm if you can help, thanks, also other names maybe im reading wrong....

is this similar, or would work? GHRP6 SUBLINGUAL TABS 200mcg per tab


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 23, 2011)

pm'd


----------



## pieguy (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't understand the logic behind this. Why is t3 bad but not t4?  I didn't see any scientific reasoning.


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 23, 2011)

I believe he's saying using t3 will also shut down t4 production, and you need t4 for gh to be optimally effective. So by using t4 instead you are essentially converting some of that to t3 as well while also recieving the benefits of the gh/t4 synergy


----------



## pieguy (Jan 4, 2012)

Thyroid Hormone + Growth Hormone by Anthony Roberts with James Daemon, Ph.D.

Found the reasoning behind this idea. Good read for people with the time.


----------



## pieguy (Jan 4, 2012)

Heavy, can you possibly shed some light on the optimal plan if you're going to run 8-10iu hgh eod? 25mcg t3 and 100mcg t4 possibly?


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 4, 2012)

pieguy said:


> Thyroid Hormone + Growth Hormone by Anthony Roberts with James Daemon, Ph.D.
> 
> Found the reasoning behind this idea. Good read for people with the time.



Nice article.  I can attest that Yzfrr knows his shit on hgh.  He has helped numerous times.  I'm currently taking armour thyroid with my hgh.  armour has 37 mcg of T4, and 9 mcg of T3.  I take 2 every morning.


----------

